# makita 3612c table mounting problems



## loveincinteriors (May 22, 2011)

Hi all,
I am a cabinet maker from London,England and this is the my first of what will hopefully be many posts.
I am in the process of building my own router table for the makita 3612c and i bought the attached insert which obviously needs the holes drilling in order to mount router to plate.
My question is 
1)do i keep the black plastic plate on the router when mounting to the insert and if so do i need to buy longer screws as the ones connecting black plastic plate to router seem very short.if it is possible to use the screws that come with router how much do i need to drill out of alluminium plate to still retain a strong fixing,bearing in mind weight of router and size of screw.
2)when drilling out the insert is it best to do this on a pillar drill for accuracy as it seems the sort of job that requires precision and also the sort of job you only get one hit at.I would hate to have to buy a new insert as it was £43.

any advice would be greatly appreciated 

regards

Al


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Al:

I had this problem a year and a half ago. My router came with additional, longer bolts specifically for table mounting. It is a KING Canada router, cosmetically at least identical to the 3612C. I used them to mount the body AFTER removing the plastic base. You would NOT want to keep the black base as it would make bit changes difficult at best and severely restrict the diameter of usable bits at worst. I searched the local hardware stores for bolts that were a little longer than the ones the router came with. I found them . . . but they did not have the proper tapered heads to sit into the mounting plate. I had to make do with the ones that came with the King for this reason. This meant I had to drill into the phenolic a little more than I would have liked. So far though, they have held. Likely, in the UK you'd have better metric suppliers than I have access to in Canada. The bolts are M4 or M5, I don't recall for sure. It seems clear your 3612C did NOT come with an additional set of longer bolts, as mine did. So, I think you definitely WILL have to get longer ones!
I say "I think" because your plate may be a little thinner than mine?

I don't recall if I used the drill press or not to make the holes. But my plate is phenolic and yours appears to be aluminum. You'd not want to mess that up so I'd use a drill press in your case.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alan, yes, the black sub base plate is removed and you will need slightly longer screws. Read the sticky thread about mounting your router to a plate. The answers are here: http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...ng-your-router-mounting-plate.html#post122017


----------



## loveincinteriors (May 22, 2011)

Hi Terry
thanks for your help on this one,I carefully fully marked out,drilled out and mounted aluminium plate to router base with 10mm screws,my table is now complete and I am looking forward to starting to use it,once again thanks for your help.
alan


----------



## loveincinteriors (May 22, 2011)

Hi Mike,thanks for your help with this especially advise on correctly centering plate,very helpful,up and running now,just need to get some work in!


----------

